# Looking for Brown Mini Female for confirmation



## Salem (Apr 9, 2021)

There is a pinned post listing breeders that are good to look into. If you search for it it is something along the lines of 'breeders by state'. really useful information on there!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I think the responses in this post also apply to your question. Good breeders?

In addition, if the breeder who bred Lola is no longer breeding, you may find a current breeder who took over the line or a breeder who has some of Lola’s line in their breeding program. If you can make a connection based on your previous dog and experience you will get farther along than someone with no experience and who may not be reliable. 

I assume looking for brown is going to be significantly more difficult than white or black, I hope you find success.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Here are three breeders of champions that have browns:

Saratoga Standard Poodles

Piccolo's Poodles

SunVal Standard Poodles

If you're seriously looking for a pup with show potential, subscribe to Poodle Variety if you don't already. It's $25/year (4x/year) for the glossy magazine plus current and back issues in digital form. 

Since you're not in a hurry, you can contact those who ran ads: The listing of handlers who might know of an upcoming brown litter; each June a stud edition so you can call them for upcoming litters; and lots of glossy ad photos by show people, many whom we can assume are breeders.


----------



## Sparr (Apr 19, 2021)

Vita said:


> Here are three breeders of champions that have browns:
> 
> Saratoga Standard Poodles
> 
> ...


I do subscribe to Poodle Variety & looked through the breeders/stud edition. Brown mini's are Not in favor right now. Thank you for responding.


----------



## Sparr (Apr 19, 2021)

Skylar said:


> I think the responses in this post also apply to your question. Good breeders?
> 
> In addition, if the breeder who bred Lola is no longer breeding, you may find a current breeder who took over the line or a breeder who has some of Lola’s line in their breeding program. If you can make a connection based on your previous dog and experience you will get farther along than someone with no experience and who may not be reliable.
> 
> I assume looking for brown is going to be significantly more difficult than white or black, I hope you find success.


I am not sure what you are responding to when you write "I think the responses in this post also apply to your question. Good breeders?"
My kennel was called Tosca Poodles back in the late 90's early 2000's. Lola was from my breeding. When she developed cataracts, I Stopped breeding. I was a good breeder or I would have bred anyway. Now I wish I had! Brown's have become very scarce and I am very discouraged by what I am seeing. Do Not want a party line. Do Not want a standard. Do Not want a line that has cataracts, hip issues, epilepsy, or a gay tail etc. Do want a brown to brown recessive gene. Do want a great temperament. Do want a 14-15" mini. Very difficult to find, which is why I posted.
Thanks.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I think Adanac in Ontario and maybe one or two others breeds brown minis. I think i recall seeing some brown champion mini pictures on the Poodle Club of Ontario website. Possibly also Enchantment? 

Perhaps contact a few different poodle clubs?


----------



## Sparr (Apr 19, 2021)

For Want of Poodle said:


> I think Adanac in Ontario and maybe one or two others breeds brown minis. I think i recall seeing some brown champion mini pictures on the Poodle Club of Ontario website. Possibly also Enchantment?
> 
> Perhaps contact a few different poodle clubs?


Thank You!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Check with Black Pearl. They have a history of producing nice browns and I think they still have them. DiMarnique also has had nice browns in the past but may no longer produce them. Both feature heavily in my dog's pedigree. My dog had a brown in his litter but it was an unexpected surprise as his breeder was aiming for blacks. I'll try to think on if I know others.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Don’t discount asking the standard breeder of browns for a mini referral. The good color breeders know one another of of one another, all sizes. Good luck in your quest. Post pictures when it happens


----------



## Piper Bear (Apr 12, 2021)

For Want of Poodle said:


> I think Adanac in Ontario and maybe one or two others breeds brown minis. I think i recall seeing some brown champion mini pictures on the Poodle Club of Ontario website. Possibly also Enchantment?
> 
> Perhaps contact a few different poodle clubs?


We have our black mini girl Piper from Denali Poodles in Southern Ontario. She was part of a litter that was two black and two brown. Dam is a beautiful brown. She is BPISS CAN CH Denali’s Timeless Romance. Call name is Lily. OP should check the Denali website as she expecting mini poo litters in early summer I believe. Not sure though how “big” they will be. Piper has only reached 12.5 inches tall.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

you could try amity kennels in minnesota or ash's mystical in nevada.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Sparr said:


> I do subscribe to Poodle Variety & looked through the breeders/stud edition. Brown mini's are Not in favor right now. Thank you for responding.


I don't think it's a matter of being in favor - there simply have never been very many brown miniature poodles because brown is recessive to black. I just took a look at the stud issues in Poodle Variety and did see a few browns. In particular, I noticed that Clarion has a brown stud dog. That would certainly interest me since I'm an admirer of the Clarion dogs.


----------



## Sparr (Apr 19, 2021)

Piper Bear said:


> We have our black mini girl Piper from Denali Poodles in Southern Ontario. She was part of a litter that was two black and two brown. Dam is a beautiful brown. She is BPISS CAN CH Denali’s Timeless Romance. Call name is Lily. OP should check the Denali website as she expecting mini poo litters in early summer I believe. Not sure though how “big” they will be. Piper has only reached 12.5 inches tall.


Thank You for the information. I sent them an email.


----------

